# Unfortunately Ive Gone on "A Diet"



## MamaLisa (May 7, 2009)

I really identify myself as a big girl. Heart and soul not just body. I like being a fat chick.. but there are aspects of it i dont like...

at the moment.. my back pain and knee pain see's me going through a box of ibuprophen and paracetamol every couple of days. My work is very stressful and even if im sick i cant take time off. its just that kind of job.. 

im 6'1" and weigh 212.7Kgs or about 470 pounds. 

as i sit at my desk at work typing this.. im in excruciating pain and ive decided i cant take it anymore. so ive decided to change a few things about my eating and drinking and lifestyle habits. Im hoping to get to about 120-150 Kgs which is about 300 pounds...

I know it will be a slow process and im not interested in being thin.. just reduce the size of my belly so that my back and knees are a little better off. 

Im actually really sad about this diet thingy.. I dont want to be on it.. but its creating more issues along the way...

Struggling with pain and thought processes at the moment.. not a good combo for clarity. can anyone offer me any advise about being in 2 minds about my decision? 

Anyone had to do something similar??



thanks in advance beautiful peeps!


----------



## olwen (May 7, 2009)

Have you tried physical therapy for the knee and back pain? It would help. There are excercises you can do lying down....


----------



## MamaLisa (May 7, 2009)

olwen said:


> Have you tried physical therapy for the knee and back pain? It would help. There are excercises you can do lying down....



Im always doing things hun.. with my excercise ball.. in bed etc

its good and feels better at the time but im struggling to walk from my car to my front door.. or function at work.. or everyday life.. and immobility is not something im interested in finding out about.

increasing pressure sees physical therapy not doing much.. but thanks so much for the suggestion hun.. it helps when im relaxing


----------



## natasfan (May 7, 2009)

well, it´s ok!
if you feel that is better...
i hate diets! but sometimes are necesary


----------



## olwen (May 7, 2009)

Well that sucks. I have to do physical therapy for my knees and it helps - when I do it, otherwise I'm just sucking down the Ibuprofen.

I think if the pain is to the point it is now, then you just have to do what you've decided to do and not really think too hard about what you will be loosing....I would approach it that way I think. One thing at a time. Easier said than done, I know. I have a hard time imagining myself smaller, but if the knee pain got to a point where I couldn't take it anymore I'd be mopey and also scared and angry about loosing more weight, and about dealing with people's reactions...I dunno, I'm not sure you can avoid thinking about all this stuff, and I'm not sure if I can offer advise about how to deal with it. For me dealing with other people's reactions was harder than modifying my diet or going to the gym. Seems my friends all were used to me at about 400+ and their reactions really surprised me. They were threatened somehow...they are used to my size now, but there were a lot of arguments about feelings and junk like that. In the end, I ended up still fat but just not as much as before. I wasn't expecting 100lbs to make as much difference as it did, and I'm not sure why now. Anyway, the getting used to being smaller took some time. I don't know if you've been thin, so I don't know if that would make it easier or not....I hope you do find a way to cope that works for you.


----------



## Risible (May 8, 2009)

Mama Lisa, I'm a SS woman myself, so I hear ya ... Unfortunately, "diet talk" is simply not allowed here on Dimensions; the Webmaster explains his reasons here.

For this reason, I will need to close this thread. I hope you will take a look at the many threads the Health forum has to offer regarding exercise and the fat person, healthier approaches to eating, and lifestyle changes for improved fitness and health.

Risible
Dimensions Moderator


----------

